# 7 year old female Birman - Free to a good home



## Maygemc

Hi all

A lady at my works Dad died and she inherited his 3 Birmans. She re homed the 2 boys but kept the female. She now does not have time for this loving lady and so she is looking for a forever home ASAP.

She is spayed and her vaccinations are up to date. She is currently staying with a friend of mine in Newbury who had offered her a forever home but she is still in hiding. She will only come down stairs when the children and their small dog are out. (My friend has 4 children). 

If anyone is interested please let me know and I will pass on my friends details. 

I have met this cat and can honestly say she is incredibly friendly. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Pictures always help :thumbup: but I am sure a lovely girl like this will be snapped up in no time


----------



## Maygemc

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Pictures always help :thumbup: but I am sure a lovely girl like this will be snapped up in no time


Thank you - can you tell me how to upload a picture of her? xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Youch can either click the little paperclip and attach it from your computer, or you can upload your picture to a site such as photobucket, or facebook, and then go from there.


----------



## kelly-joy

If you email me at [email protected] I will find a rescue to take her for you if that will help.  I know a few rescues that would probably help with her and have space


----------



## algernontrust

Hello I foster for algernontrust.org.uk and my foster room is empty after a run of sucessful re-homings 

I can take her in until a suitable loving forever home is found, no rush as I have the time and space and the trust can carefully work on finding a suitable home.

If this cat can be transported to Oxford my husband can bring back to our foster home.

[email protected]


----------



## ChinaBlue

Have you tried the Birman Breed Clubs - most have rehoming sections and may have people waiting for a rehome.


----------



## messyhearts

Please please _please _contact Angie asap about this on 01785 251609. She heads the Birman Rescue and have lots of safe homes and support for situations like this for Birmans.

www.birmanwelfare.co.uk


----------



## Maygemc

Hi All

I have passed on all the details to my friend. Please be assured that Izzie is not in any danger, she is well cared for, she is just unhappy being around the children, she needs to be an only cat.

Thank you

xx


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

I am sure she will be looked after wonderfully until a forever home can be found!

I have honestly never seen so many rescues jump to take on a cat!  I agree it is much better she stays where she is before rehoming, as even being a bit timid of children would be preferable to a rescue (and put less strain on their already strained resources


----------



## PebblesSusan

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am sure she will be looked after wonderfully until a forever home can be found!
> 
> I have honestly never seen so many rescues jump to take on a cat!  I agree it is much better she stays where she is before rehoming, as even being a bit timid of children would be preferable to a rescue (and put less strain on their already strained resources


All the rescues want this Birman becasue they can sell her for more donation money, and easier to rehome a pedigree.

Funny the rescues haven't replied to any of the moggy rehoming requests  That's a shame  Not as much selling money in it for them, that's why!


----------



## Sacrechat

All rescues need money or they would no longer be able to rescue. The point of the specialist rescues such as the Birman Cat Club rescue is they match up specific breeds to homes/people where they want that breed. No point calling it Birman rescue if the cats they have are not Birmans.


----------



## PebblesSusan

Sacremist said:


> All rescues need money or they would no longer be able to rescue. The point of the specialist rescues such as the Birman Cat Club rescue is they match up specific breeds to homes/people where they want that breed. No point calling it Birman rescue if the cats they have are not Birmans.


It wasn't just Birman specific rescues that wanted this cat.


----------



## 1290423

PebblesSusan said:


> All the rescues want this Birman becasue they can sell her for more donation money, and easier to rehome a pedigree.
> 
> Funny the rescues haven't replied to any of the moggy rehoming requests  That's a shame  Not as much selling money in it for them, that's why!


Oh how true that is! and strange that is is ALWAYS harder to find a resciue place for a moggy = yet as soon at the word pedigree is mentioned 'hey presto' there are rescue places in abundance!

These places nor the people who push them do NOT have the animals best interests at heart imo!

Thats it! outta here now!"


----------



## kelly-joy

I hope your not suggesting that I offered to help this cat coz I saw pound signs?
If you take a look at my other threads you will see I help all animals regardless of their breed if I can. Today I have sorted 3 feral kittens from this site and they are now safe in rescue with one of the rescues that we work with.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/191940-time-cpl-step-up-mark.html

I offered because I know the breed inside and out, I have owned birmans in the past and I still have one(a very tabby seal tabby called Teddy), I also used to be a re homing coordinator for many years for a pedigree cat rescue. I now work with a few pedigree cat rescues that I know would take this birman in if it needed to come into rescue urgently, that is the only reason I offered to help her.

I think the owner is in touch with birman rescue which is fantastic because they will find the RIGHT home for her.


----------



## PebblesSusan

DT said:


> Oh how true that is! and strange that is is ALWAYS harder to find a resciue place for a moggy = yet as soon at the word pedigree is mentioned 'hey presto' there are rescue places in abundance!
> 
> These places nor the people who push them do NOT have the animals best interests at heart imo!
> 
> Thats it! outta here now!"


It is as clear as day, isn't it? Sadly!


----------



## 1290423

kelly-joy said:


> I hope your not suggesting that I offered to help this cat coz I saw pound signs?
> If you take a look at my other threads you will see I help all animals regardless of their breed if I can. Today I have sorted 3 feral kittens from this site and they are now safe in rescue with one of the rescues that we work with.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/191940-time-cpl-step-up-mark.html
> 
> I offered because I know the breed inside and out, I have owned birmans in the past and I still have one(a very tabby seal tabby called Teddy), I also used to be a re homing coordinator for many years for a pedigree cat rescue. I now work with a few pedigree cat rescues that I know would take this birman in if it needed to come into rescue urgently, that is the only reason I offered to help her.
> 
> I think the owner is in touch with birman rescue which is fantastic because they will find the RIGHT home for her.


No Kelly! it certainly were'nt you I was referring to!
But sadly! what the the other poster says is very very true!


----------



## messyhearts

All the more reason to go to the breed specific rescue...

Happy to hear that the owners are in talks with the club's rescue as they *are *a fantastic team and *do *have the cats' interest at heart.


----------



## 1290423

messyhearts said:


> All the more reason to go to the breed specific rescue...
> 
> Happy to hear that the owners are in talks with the club's rescue as they *are *a fantastic team and *do *have the cats' interest at heart.


I would not dispute for one moment that the breed specific rescues do a wonderful job! Certainly -( my own breed) I cannot offer enough praise for them, they have a band of like minded owners who will take in 'the breed' at the drop of a hat - yes they are angels! Raindog (pf member is a prime example) BUT! I can tell you 100% that there are rescues out their (certainly in the dog world) that will fall over themselves to take I a pedigree dog - yet will turn away the poor staffies) I came up this so time ago myslef regarding the pound in Doncaster who had three of my breed in! ALL three had been snapped up by local recuses yet they had Akitas in that NO ONE would take! And he told me Akitas were the ONLY dog that they pts! Very sad imv that SOME rescues will only help the pedigree unwanteds!

and also - another thing - SOME resues are very reluctant to hand over their pedigree prizes to THE breed specific rescue who DO only have the animals best interest at heart!

Thats how I see it anyway! AND I am talking dogs - but assuming the cat situation is much the same!
And incase anyone is thinking otherwise I am* NOT * and neither was earlier refering to Kelly here!


----------



## Sacrechat

PebblesSusan said:


> It wasn't just Birman specific rescues that wanted this cat.


That's true.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

Admittedly I find it odd a rescue who recently said kittens were being rehomed asap at 8 weeks due to lack of space and funding were so willing to take this cat as they were empty when really a rescue place was not being asked for but help finding a loving home (which a rescue can offer without necessarily taking the cat...)
But I am sure their offers will be extended to other cats


----------



## Aurelia

algernontrust said:


> Hello I foster for algernontrust.org.uk and my foster room is empty after a run of sucessful re-homings
> 
> I can take her in until a suitable loving forever home is found, no rush as I have the time and space and the trust can carefully work on finding a suitable home.
> 
> If this cat can be transported to Oxford my husband can bring back to our foster home.
> 
> [email protected]


 So why did you not keep the last lot of kittens until they were 12 weeks old? 

I was under the impression you were snowed under and bursting at the seems, that's why you were letting them go at 8 weeks to make space for the next lot ...

I find this truly upsetting.


----------



## messyhearts

DT said:


> I would not dispute for one moment that the breed specific rescues do a wonderful job! Certainly -( my own breed) I cannot offer enough praise for them, they have a band of like minded owners who will take in 'the breed' at the drop of a hat - yes they are angels! Raindog (pf member is a prime example) BUT! I can tell you 100% that there are rescues out their (certainly in the dog world) that will fall over themselves to take I a pedigree dog - yet will turn away the poor staffies) I came up this so time ago myslef regarding the pound in Doncaster who had three of my breed in! ALL three had been snapped up by local recuses yet they had Akitas in that NO ONE would take! And he told me Akitas were the ONLY dog that they pts! Very sad imv that SOME rescues will only help the pedigree unwanteds!
> 
> and also - another thing - SOME resues are very reluctant to hand over their pedigree prizes to THE breed specific rescue who DO only have the animals best interest at heart!
> 
> Thats how I see it anyway! AND I am talking dogs - but assuming the cat situation is much the same!
> And incase anyone is thinking otherwise I am* NOT * and neither was earlier refering to Kelly here!


Oh I don't doubt it. It's terrible when it happens.


----------



## algernontrust

I hope also you are not implying that about 

Algernon Trust Animal Sanctuary, Re-homing Centre and Wildlife Rescue

The Bungalow

Linshire Farm

Whittlebury

Northamptonshire

NN12 8XN

Tel: 01327 858238 or 07977555238

I personally have just taken in from the police four adult cats that both cats protection and RSPSA refused to take, they had pickings of younger kittens and cats saved from a 20 strong cat house!!!!!

I now have one young 5 year old male and the rest are 10-12 years old. They are so timid at the moment and no space within the trust - in the meantime I am fostering them in a loving family home environment, along with a baby kitten from elsewhere.

If anyone would like to offer one or pair of these cats a loving home please do make contact!

Don't tarnish all rescue centres with the same brush....Cats and kittens from us all have the same adoption fee regardless of breed = ^ . . ^ = its finding a good home and the kittens/cats best interestes that is our top concern :mad2:


----------



## algernontrust

Aurelia said:


> So why did you not keep the last lot of kittens until they were 12 weeks old?
> 
> I was under the impression you were snowed under and bursting at the seems, that's why you were letting them go at 8 weeks to make space for the next lot ...
> 
> I find this truly upsetting.


I am not running this trust....I volunteer my time and care for free :mad2: I have young children, my own resue pets too and am trying to help take a small number in, help advertise for more foster carers, loving homes for pet, get the trust known in the area and trying to fundraise for the trust so they can do more and give more to each animal through the doors. I find it truly upsetting to be personally attacked like this - all mouth no action - bloody well donate some money to the trust so more can be done for these animals.....

The poor woman who set this up has too many animals and litle to no money to keep kittens on if there are loving homes out there and people with the the funds to get injections done instead....

If anyone would donate some money then this could be resolved but when a lady of 65 is using her pension money to feed every mouth as she doesn't refuse animals like most other rescues what is she to do ... let all these slip the net and be PTS :mad2:


----------



## algernontrust

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Admittedly I find it odd a rescue who recently said kittens were being rehomed asap at 8 weeks due to lack of space and funding were so willing to take this cat as they were empty when really a rescue place was not being asked for but help finding a loving home (which a rescue can offer without necessarily taking the cat...)
> But I am sure their offers will be extended to other cats


Yes there is a lack of space at the trust, I am a foster carer and yes if you look above the police brought to me 4 cats only one was 5 years the others between 10-12 years see photos. RSPSA and Cats Protection wouldn't take these so they would have been PTS :confused1: I would normally only take pregnant strays and kittens but if there are cats in need I will help if I can to prevent harm or loss of life to an animal :thumbup:

For all those soooooooooooooooo concerned please stop attacking and start raising some funds for us!!!!!
Donations can be sent to:

Algernon Trust Animal Sanctuary, Re-homing Centre and Wildlife Rescue

The Bungalow

Linshire Farm

Whittlebury

Northamptonshire

NN12 8XN

Tel: 01327 858238 or 07977555238


----------



## Guest

It is great that you are taking the time to help the cat's so well done. However not everyone at the moment is in the position to donate especially with christmas round the corner, or in my case helping to fund 5 kitten's to be vaccinated because the original owner of now my cat couldn't be bothered to spay.


----------



## algernontrust

It only takes £1 to help .... meals for an animal, litter, hygiene products,vet bills, raising funds for more housing units etc

Anyone be so kind £1 is so little yet so much to our animals in need 

= ^ . . ^ =


----------



## Sacrechat

malibu said:


> It is great that you are taking the time to help the cat's so well done. However not everyone at the moment is in the position to donate especially with christmas round the corner, or in my case helping to fund 5 kitten's to be vaccinated because the original owner of now my cat couldn't be bothered to spay.


I've just had to find £300 to have Chino's teeth cleaned. He's in early stages of kidney failure so needed a blood test and had to be put on a drip to help his kidneys whilst under anaesthetic. It's cleaned not only his chops but our bank balance as well.  I have other cats which need vaccinating and I am having to put them back a bit till I have the funds. Fortunately, I am still within the time limit so they should be okay for now.


----------



## Guest

Sacremist said:


> I've just had to find £300 to have Chino's teeth cleaned. He's in early stages of kidney failure so needed a blood test and had to be put on a drip to help his kidneys whilst under anaesthetic. It's cleaned not only his chops but our bank balance as well.  I have other cats which need vaccinating and I am having to put them back a bit till I have the funds. Fortunately, I am still within the time limit so they should be okay for now.


*hugs* I wish I could help all the rescue's but unfortunately we are tapped our pretty much now, especially as hubby is away so he needed his money and we've just paid out for Gloworms cremation and to have his ashes back. xx


----------



## Aurelia

algernontrust said:


> I am not running this trust....I volunteer my time and care for free :mad2: I have young children, my own resue pets too and am trying to help take a small number in, help advertise for more foster carers, loving homes for pet, get the trust known in the area and trying to fundraise for the trust so they can do more and give more to each animal through the doors. I find it truly upsetting to be personally attacked like this - all mouth no action - bloody well donate some money to the trust so more can be done for these animals.....
> 
> The poor woman who set this up has too many animals and litle to no money to keep kittens on if there are loving homes out there and people with the the funds to get injections done instead....
> 
> If anyone would donate some money then this could be resolved but when a lady of 65 is using her pension money to feed every mouth as she doesn't refuse animals like most other rescues what is she to do ... let all these slip the net and be PTS :mad2:


Alrighty! There is no need to ':mad2:' ... I was going by *your own* posts.

It's just a bit odd that what you say doesn't add up to what you did on this thread.

There was already an offer by a resue to take this cat in, so if you're so full it would have been a bit daft to offer to help this cat when someone else already had.

As for donating and supporting rescues ... I do plenty already thanks


----------



## Maygemc

Hello All

I think the post about Izzie got a bit lost along the way BUT I have just spoken to my friend and she found Izzie asleep on the dog on Monday and she has broken into the childrens bedrooms for night time hugs. She is no longer hiding - so it seems all she needed was time. 

My friend is happy that Izzie is happy and her vet sees no reason now her stress has subsided to remove her. 

This means she is staying put and has her forever home!!

Thank you all xxx


----------



## Maygemc

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am sure she will be looked after wonderfully until a forever home can be found!
> 
> I have honestly never seen so many rescues jump to take on a cat!  I agree it is much better she stays where she is before rehoming, as even being a bit timid of children would be preferable to a rescue (and put less strain on their already strained resources


Thank you - Izzie has relaxed and has begun to settle in, my friend was worried for the cats happiness, but Izzie seems happy now and the vet has said she is no longer stressed so my friend is keeping her


----------



## kelly-joy

Now that is great news, give her a tickle on the tummy from me


----------

